# How to set up foxbang on a FoxPro fury2 ????



## rackaddict (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to the site,new to coyote calling, and new to using my new call... I bought a FoxPro Fury2 and cant for the life of me figure out how to get the foxbang feature set up. Even WITH the directions! Please help me if you can! Thanks,

Adam


----------



## rackaddict (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok I figured out how to get into the menu and that stuff but wondering how to select my sound of choice... The only options it lets me choose from is FOXBANG AUX, FOXBANG P1, FOXBANG P2, FOXBANG TOGGLE MUTE. How do I go about choosing for example, coyote pup distress????


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry I cant help you, but you can call foxpro and they will galdly walk you through it. I have talked with them on formating new micro sd cards and they are willing to help in any way they can.


----------



## rackaddict (Nov 18, 2012)

Yea I'll have to try call em tomorrow. OF COURSE they are closed now! GGGGRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL welcome to the forum rackaddict !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard. You download their utility and set your foxbang sound as the #1 sound. I don't have it but that is my understanding of how it works.


----------



## rackaddict (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey thanks for the help Fred Bear! Hope I get it figured out before I go try calling in a couple hours! Cleared up nice tonight with a VERY full looking moon! WOOOOOHOOOOO!


----------

